# Greetings from East Central Fl



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

I am a wildlife photographer, and seen a Martin on the highway, went looking for site, found it, but with no info at the site other than pictures. No way to contact anyone.

Looking for a skiff about 16' will use in backwaters, lakes, choppy intercostal, choppy bay. Something that can handle a decent chop. I am not interested in a flat bottom boat when you get into decent chop on the intercostal or bay

My last skiff was a 15' Boston Whaler that was a jet drive, removed jet drive and installed bracket, and hung a outboard on it. Should of never sold it. Did everything I needed.

Anything you can point me to moderately priced, it would be much appreciated

I am in east central Fl, but travel the state.

A couple snaps of my work
IMG_3833 C) All Rights Reserved by Sett N trenZ, on Flickr

IMG_0025 C) All Rights Reserved by Sett N trenZ, on Flickr

IMG_6706 C) All Rights Reserved by Sett N trenZ, on Flickr



Much obliged
Joe


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Welcome. Nice pics.

What kind of draft you looking for? If it's not super shallow, there's a ton of options out there.
In fact, a BW shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Thanks MR, doesn't have to be super shallow, what's BW = Back Woods ?


----------

